# Sony Classical - where is the stuff?



## vmartell (Feb 9, 2017)

Hello

Decided to look for some info on some releases that I heard were coming; would have looked in discogs, but thought that for upcoming releases the company's site is probably the place.

So, went to the Sony Classical website, assuming that all the Columbia/CBS releases info is in there - thinking this is a reasonable assumption, given that both Universal and Warner Classics have the info in their websites (or separate websites with full info ) for DG, Decca, EMI, etc. for both upcoming and catalog stuff.

Well - found that the Sony Classical site is very... hmm.. limited... Only new releases from recent artists - on the artists' page, some are there, like Lenny, Munch, Stern, but no full catalog is listed for them...


So - is there a separate site or anywhere else with the full Columbia/CBS stuff, including upcoming re-releases and remasters that should come from Sony? 

It boggles the mind that this information is not available - I made a best effort at a search before asking here... but no dice.. I think...

v


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

vmartell said:


> Hello
> 
> Decided to look for some info on some releases that I heard were coming; would have looked in discogs, but thought that for upcoming releases the company's site is probably the place.
> 
> ...


For one, the Presto(UK)site has a special section for labels. Perhaps others sites also but I think they are the best.

see;
https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/labels/1333--sony


----------



## JohnD (Jan 27, 2014)

I too find it both frustrating and puzzling that Sony doesn't list all their upcoming releases.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

JohnD said:


> I too find it both frustrating and puzzling that Sony doesn't list all their upcoming releases.


Use the same link


----------



## JohnD (Jan 27, 2014)

Rogerx said:


> Use the same link


I appreciate the link, but it still makes no sense that Sony Classical doesn't list their own recordings. What's the logic?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

JohnD said:


> I appreciate the link, but it still makes no sense that Sony Classical doesn't list their own recordings. What's the logic?


Ask them, this is as far as one can help you both right now.


----------

